# not another expat asking how to get started in dubai!? sadly yes, that's me



## JFreeman (Mar 24, 2010)

will be transplanting myself from the uk to dubai in less than a months time. got banking experience, got sales experience, got a degree, am just under 30 years old- whats the best way to find a proper job?

also i plan on seducing the emirates with my power and get to know them like a curvacious lover. kiss them with my skills, and finally, make sure to call them back the next day

forget the bottom paragraph but any advice is welcome. cheers james


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. What type of job are you wanting to find? What is this degree in? 

Good luck on the job as well as the kissing.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxy doesn't do kissing - Oh and James (Another one eh?), what is it you want to do here, cos you really need some direction....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry, Andy has a bit of a crush on me, as you will find out. 

I was being nice, Andy just puts it all out there.


----------



## JFreeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Welcome to the forum. What type of job are you wanting to find? What is this degree in?
> 
> Good luck on the job as well as the kissing.


thx for the reply
got a degree in business admin- finance. that was way back when, but i suppose it still counts. since i've worked as a portfolio manager for a major bank, a property/finance manager for a small prop co, and sold cars, so im not sure how relevant my degree is anymore...

my plan is to set up a handful of meetings with employment recruiters before i fly out and see what they can come up with. personally im not sure if this is the right approach but it beats landing at the airport, checking into a hotel, trolling around town with a handful of c.v.'s, then expecting my dream job to fall into my lap- or am i mistaken because ive heard thats what can happen out there?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yikes.. You still dont know what you want to be when you grow up huh?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry, Andy has a bit of a crush on me, as you will find out.
> 
> I was being nice, Andy just puts it all out there.


Yeah right bonny lass!


----------



## JFreeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Jynxy doesn't do kissing - Oh and James (Another one eh?), what is it you want to do here, cos you really need some direction....



andy stop doing what you are doing now and let me control the forum because i am your superior in every way

firstly when i get to dubai i must establish dominance, secondly show everyone 'who da man', and lastly figure out if i want to pursue a career in banking or sales or property which i should probaly figure out before i do anything

i hope that has answered some of your questions


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Stop hijacking his thread, go chat me up on a diff one. 

And you will find that I speak 'septic' so sometimes I dont understand, as in the above bonny lass thing. 

So have you contacted any of the businesses yet? You seem to be a brave young soul. Do you have family or friends out here to fall back on?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

JFreeman said:


> andy stop doing what you are doing now and let me control the forum because i am your superior in every way
> 
> firstly when i get to dubai i must establish dominance, secondly show everyone 'who da man', and lastly figure out if i want to pursue a career in banking or sales or property which i should probaly figure out before i do anything
> 
> i hope that has answered some of your questions


 
Are you sure you put that UK up there by accident, and your not really from the USA? You got the american cockyness down!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Are you sure you put that UK up there by accident, and your not really from the USA? You got the american cockyness down!


How very astute you are Ms Jynx.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Its why you like me.


----------



## JFreeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Are you sure you put that UK up there by accident, and your not really from the USA? You got the american cockyness down!


i was just messing with andy. he seems like a nice guy, im sure he'll land on his feet. i didnt 'intend' to overwhelm him with my force. these things just kinda happen

lets get back on topic: moving out to dubai, whats the best way to find a job?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

First James, we need some direction. I think a more focused search will be better. 

I assume you have researched companies that are here, and have began sending your resume to said companies?


----------



## JFreeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> First James, we need some direction. I think a more focused search will be better.
> 
> I assume you have researched companies that are here, and have began sending your resume to said companies?



thats it jynxy, i dont know where to start...employment sites like monster and bayt post the exact same job listings 365 days of the year. i think theyre total bs and are more interested in generating ad revenue than finding people jobs. the only way ive ever done it is to get on the ground and pluck away. can this be done in dubai and if so under the duration of your 30 day travel visa?

if you were me which way would you reccomend finding a job? can do finance, sales, and prop and got plenty of cash in the bank so im in no rush


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Honestly, I do not know. I have a government type postition, that I got from the usa. Mine is in telecommunications that I had worked in for about eight years before going back to get my biology degree, that I can do little with but continue to go to school for another 3 years, to then be able to make what I was making prior to going to get the degree. Funny how that works. I just dont have to pay 'bills' here. So here I sit. 

You dont have any hobbies that you enjoy and want to throw your passion into?


----------



## JFreeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Honestly, I do not know. I have a government type postition, that I got from the usa. Mine is in telecommunications that I had worked in for about eight years before going back to get my biology degree, that I can do little with but continue to go to school for another 3 years, to then be able to make what I was making prior to going to get the degree. Funny how that works. I just dont have to pay 'bills' here. So here I sit.
> 
> You dont have any hobbies that you enjoy and want to throw your passion into?


here's my deal. i was born in england but raised in toronto canada where i went to school and worked in banking. made some good money before the credit crunch, then took my $ to england to get into property with my dad who lives here. credit crunch hit, i bought a few places at the right time which i rent out to students

so basically im financially set but bored beyond belief looking for a change. read plenty about dubai and for some reason the place intrigues me. so please tell the best way to find a job your way!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Interesting. 

If I had money and could do anything I wanted, I have hobbies and things that I love. I would throw myself into one of those things. Motorcycles - fixing racing or ?, golfing - there are no golf ranges here that are just easily accessible and conveniently located even though there is a huge expat population who plays, or something with marine or reefing industry.


----------



## JFreeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Interesting.
> 
> If I had money and could do anything I wanted, I have hobbies and things that I love. I would throw myself into one of those things. Motorcycles - fixing racing or ?, golfing - there are no golf ranges here that are just easily accessible and conveniently located even though there is a huge expat population who plays, or something with marine or reefing industry.



lol im not raking in that type of money . im talking £25k/ year (roughly $40k usd) after tax and my mortgage payments are made. hardly donald trump like figures, hence my need to have 2nd job

do you know or are you friends with any recruiters your way jynx? i need to line up a few contacts before i hit the ground and youve been more helpful than anyone so far!


----------



## JFreeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> How very astute you are Ms Jynx.



listen andy, im not trying to threaten your masculinity


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah... James isnt big ballin, just little ballin. Gotcha. 

I unfortunatly do not have much for contacts here. Do you have proven management experience in a field? I dont think coming to Dubai to find a new career path works quite well here. Seems that is most wanted is expertise in a career field to manage the 'workers' that they hire for next to nothing. You dont want to be one of those 'workers' is what I see. You need a proven track record to get a good job.


----------



## JFreeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ah... James isnt big ballin, just little ballin. Gotcha.
> 
> I unfortunatly do not have much for contacts here. Do you have proven management experience in a field? I dont think coming to Dubai to find a new career path works quite well here. Seems that is most wanted is expertise in a career field to manage the 'workers' that they hire for next to nothing. You dont want to be one of those 'workers' is what I see. You need a proven track record to get a good job.



trust me, if i was 'big ballin' i wouldnt be on here enquiring about mid level jobs in dubai

here's what i can do: sell cars, and up until 2 and a half years ago i worked as a portfolio manager for a major bank (also got a degree in finance)

if you were me where would you start to look for a job in dubai?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest contacting the banks here then. I think it would be the best bet in your case. 

I have not bought a car, but something tells me that is not on a pay scale that you are willing to accept.


----------

